# Pics of snorks & racked rad



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just finished up with the snorkeles and the rad relocation.The pics didnt come out great because i took them with my vid camera but let me know what you guys think of them...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking like a brute pro lol good job

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

looks amazing.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

looks good, i sooooo need to relocate my rad.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Looks good bro! I think thats my next mod. Still undecided on the 3in snorkel


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Awsome job!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I like it.

Did you do the fab work on the radiator cover yourself?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really good!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow! That looks like a professional job.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanx guys its all the stuff off my 650i i had except the rad cover.I had it but never put it on so i fabed a few things up and painted them there it is and my new wheels and my RDC lift are on the way should have some good pics next weekend going to test out the terms on sunday.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

And I get to go with him and see them first hand cant wait


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Its on for sunday you just need to remember to bring that RDC lift so we can put it on befor we go.Its going to be nasty out on the trails with all the snow melt and rain weve been getting.The terms are going to be put to the test.:haha:


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats right and it is suppose to rain on sunday even more slop even better


----------

